# Calder, Acacia Rat, Oxfordshire



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Calder is a male Acacia Rat. He is a little small for his age, and given his background and the problems with acacia rat introductions - I'd recommend he remains alone now.

Calder is a typical, lively and curious acacia rat. He is only a year so quite young yet - he is missing the tip of his tail, and is small for his age, but other than that is in good health. He was described to me as quite jumpy so may need some time to settle into a new home.


















Care information on Acacia rats can be found on the Crittery website. They do make a good starter exotic, and are lovely intelligent little characters. As he will likely have to remain solo, Calder needs a home that can keep him busy and spend regular time with him.

He can be stroked and shows no sign of aggression. I'll update as I learn more, if he progress well here he would be ready to go from 18/03/13.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Calder is reserved and will hopefully be on his way this weekend


----------

